# Searching Classifieds by "Location"??



## BarCol (Oct 28, 2007)

I realize this feature is not currently available, but is there any chance of getting it??


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57112


----------

